# New Arrivals Seikos And I Am Well Happy With Them



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi had somes trades with someone on the forum and this one i like a lot one of my new favs just love the way it looks and the strap rus very well keeps good i am likeing this old watches more and more all the best woody77. and thank you for the forum RTL just a good place to be.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi and this this the others my sons are haveing the sq & one of the 5s ,i get to keep the white 5 all the best woody77.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice Woody77, esp the black 5


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

scottswatches said:


> Very nice Woody77, esp the black 5 hi thank you very much i think very nice two imho a few more photos of it for you all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

woody77 said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Woody77, esp the black 5 hi thank you very much i think very nice two imho a few more photos of it for you all the best woody77.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

woody77 said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > scottswatches said:
> ...


HI WOODY I LIKE THE WHITE ONE .... H.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi some more photos for you heydn all the best woody77


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks like you've done some good deals there, Woody...well done!


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

You must be one of our most flip-tastic members - and I mean that in a good way! :notworthy:

Some nice watches there - congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice haul there Woody. I don't think I'd be able to handle that many watches arriving at the same time though. Did you get then as a 'job lot'?.

Dec


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

h







hi i have been geting into these ond seikos of late i just love the straps on these 70s seikos watches my dx that i thikeis from 1978 0r 1968 i am nit to good at dateing them if you please let me know all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

woody77 said:


> hi i have been geting into these ond seikos of late i just love the straps on these 70s seikos watches my dx that i thikeis from 1978 0r 1968 i am nit to good at dateing them if you please let me know all the best woody77.


try this for dating (the watches







)

http://quartzimodo.com/how-to-tell-when-your-seiko-watch-was-made-part-1/


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi the last one for now and i do like this one a lot in v/g/c imho. same thing just love the face and strap on this old seiko can you help me is it 1974 it looks like a 70s watch to me or is a 1964? all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Deco said:


> Nice haul there Woody. I don't think I'd be able to handle that many watches arriving at the same time though. Did you get then as a 'job lot'?.
> 
> Dec


hi only three came this week this is a old post all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi and this one put it away last week in a box just remeber it all the best woody77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

woody77 said:


>


hi i have had a look and the dx 25 jewels 6106 is from 1968 so i am well please looks like its not been mess with all the best woody77.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

woody77 said:


>


Another nice watch, well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Bladerunner said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


hi thank you very much i like the tv face and mesh strap you dont see many still with this strap lift on them all the best wood77.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That's a lovely looking Seiko, Woody.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Bladerunner said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Do like that one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

The Seiko DX is lush


----------



## bpc (Jul 20, 2011)

A nice set you've got there!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

kelmarjon said:


> The Seiko DX is lush


hi thanks all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

bpc said:


> A nice set you've got there!


hi thanks all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Daveinspain said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > woody77 said:
> ...


hi thank you all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> That's a lovely looking Seiko, Woody.


hi thanks all the best woody77.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

What a fabulous collection you've just acquired Woody, congratulations. I have to admit to being almost jealous. I only have one Seiko, a 1977 white dialled 6319-7100. I am always tempted to get more I tell you more!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi anyone help with this watch as i can not find any info on it on the net i think its from 1964 but not sure may be 1974 but its looks older to me cant find any info on the movement numbers hope you like as much as i do all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i think the strap is much newer all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi also this old seiko 5 to may be from 1965 or 1975 not sure still looking for info on the movement good size face on the one and the other old 5 i just put this post hope you like them as much as i do not got any watches like these two so had to have them geting silly but i do like old seikos now. now all the best woody77.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

woody77 said:


> hi i think the strap is much newer all the best woody77.


Yes. It's a modern 'fake' reproduction bracelet, like this one:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> Then of course there are all those cheap aftermarket repro' Seiko 20mm bracelets, usually mis-leadingly described as
> 
> SEIKO BRACELET FOR BULLHEAD offered on eBay by 'Mountapo_Merchant' and other Far East eBay sellers:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Yes. It's a modern 'fake' reproduction bracelet, like this one:


There you go, Woody - check out eBay item # 320767239978.

That bracelet has the same engraved Seiko clasp logo as yours:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi hi thanks i new the strap was not right i will put it on a leather one i think as get the right one may be very hard as i do not know what type it had cant find any info on these two old 5 i thike the movements are out of ladies watches but thay thay are mans watche as thay are a big size watches thats all i can find out may be someone knows more all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this just come to day needs a new glass but keeping very good time its from 1974 i think nice size like lot of 70s seikos are thats why i like them as thay are still good to ware today all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one was at the back of my watch box all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

MerlinShepherd said:


> What a fabulous collection you've just acquired Woody, congratulations. I have to admit to being almost jealous. I only have one Seiko, a 1977 white dialled 6319-7100. I am always tempted to get more I tell you more!


hi thank you very much woody77.


----------

